# Closing the gap...



## Gotkenpo? (Nov 26, 2003)

any body got any ideas on this when sparring?  i'm looking for some hints.  Larry Tatums going to put it on his tip of the week for me, but i'm just looking for as much info as possible.

I have a few things that work, but my instructor and classmates are starting to recognize them now, so i need more.


----------



## ikenpo (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotkenpo? _
> *any body got any ideas on this when sparring?  i'm looking for some hints.  Larry Tatums going to put it on his tip of the week for me, but i'm just looking for as much info as possible.
> 
> I have a few things that work, but my instructor and classmates are starting to recognize them now, so i need more.  *



There is some good sparring theory out there (Kenpo & non-Kenpo). What "few things" do you have? Then we'll have some place to start at. 

The basic freestyle techniques cover the standard closing the gap concepts. Also realize that many Champion level sparring participants only have "a few things", but they are solid grounded techniques and principals, and not just "tricks" that catch your guy off guard. I mention this only because at one time, very early on, I was guilty of just looking for tricks and not working on the elevation of my basic execution of striking and kicking. Also, I've been in schools that were just free for all (that's where I spent my time looking for tricks) and others where sparring theory was actually taught and drilled.

jb


----------



## Gotkenpo? (Nov 28, 2003)

rush in with jabs
lift knee to cover mid section, and hands cover face
destraction kick to shin, jab to face.

thats all i've come up with.


----------



## kenpo12 (Dec 1, 2003)

I don't really use "tricks" to close as much as I alter the timing of my basics.   I've gotten pretty decent at closing the gap while sparring and I don't use to much other than basics to get in there, but you really need to just spar alot and alot of different people to get good at it.  The best way to get good at sparring is just to spar.


----------



## ikenpo (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo12 _
> *I don't use to much other than basics to get in there, but you really need to just spar alot and alot of different people to get good at it.  The best way to get good at sparring is just to spar. *



Hey Matt,

I agree with the premise that the best way is to spar alot, and at your level that is enough. You have the knowledge base to work on what you need to work on. For those less experienced they need help on builiding that vocabulary. "Just sparring" won't do much more than get them beat up on a regular basis or allow them to develop a bunch of bad habits. Sparring in a controlled environmnet is most important in my opinion. Working on areas of you game under skilled supervision. Having a coach/instructor/teacher to guide you to the skill your looking for. For a 2nd/3rd Black like yourself it is easier to work on your weaknesses and maintain a solid defense/offense without people realizing your actually working on something.

jb:asian:


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 1, 2003)

Here's a few:

Try changing up the angles to your opponent by utilizing footwork. Step up the circle with your rear foot and observe how much the angles and ranges change. This is especially effective when your opponent is charging you. 

I also use something straight out of Benny the Jet's book (literally). Throw a jab or even shoot the palm of your hand out right in front of their face, like you're telling them to "stop!" while dragging up your rear foot. They'll cover their head most likely for a second, during which you can start a combination beginning with a lead side or front kick. 

This last one sounds silly, but I've used it a bunch of times, and it works. Simply jump switch your feet a couple of times, gaining an inch or so of distance each time. For some reason, jumping around like an apparent idiot confuses people enough for you to open an opportunity for a punching combination, which you're now close enough to land.   

If you're allowed to use leg kicks, use them. Nothing like a good solid stepthruough roundhouse to the lead leg to close range and temporarily incapacitate your opponent.

Also, the Kenpo freestyle stuff really works. Try it if you haven't.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 3, 2003)

For sport karate I always found that using broken rythm and indirect attacks works very well for closing the gap.
With the broken rythm they can seldom time your closing in on them and therefore your 'closing' is all the more effective.
Indirect attacks? Maybe I should call them indirect attacks followed by a feint....
Lead one way, hit from another....
aka: fake, side-step.... jab/kick

Your Brother  (who also used to like tag)
John


----------



## Seig (Dec 4, 2003)

is to slowly/subtely slide my front foot close to my opponent while keeping my mass centered over my back leg.  Once I have my front foot where I want it, I explode into a push drag with whatever technique will fit the opening.


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 10, 2003)

One of my favorites is moving up the circle and my lead hand "reaches" them, while their perception is, momentarily, that I am moving away.

I also like the stance switches that bait an opponent.  They "see" a retreat and you are actually in the midst of a blitz, e.g. lead leg drops back about 8'' and you execute B3a or B4a, but the lead leg that shifted back does the B3 maneauver with a push-drag, so the cross-over happens real fast.  This used to be called "The Bear Blitz" thanks to Mr. LaBounty (aka The Bear).

I also like the hand in the face, over their eyes, or in an extended protecting/striking position as I blitz.

How to get better?  Hours in the mirror, then on the heavy bag, to find your range and how you can hit hard, then take it into light sparring before trying it in a tournament or a fight.

There are other great drills, just search some of the sparring oriented web sites.

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 11, 2003)

Do you have for us slower people heading toward 50? Yes, I use many of the ideas here, but I'm like Mike Tyson, I've lost some skills, and I didn't even go to prison!


----------



## kenpo12 (Dec 11, 2003)

If it's a self defense scenario, you need to close the gap, your opponent will do it for you.  That also can hold true for sparring if you want to counter fight, just let them come into your space.  
  And like the inititial comment mentions, check out some of Mr. Tatum's TOW.  The last couple have been sparring applications.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey RC use a big stick. lol


----------

